# Building Flight Simulator



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Want to build a flight simulator, nothing fancy just the stuff listed. Tell me if you have a comments or concerns on my build. Make any alterations you feel are necessary:

Case: CIT 2016 Black Midi Case No PSU | Ebuyer.com - £13.98
Motherboard: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-GA...=UTF8&qid=1396555637&sr=1-3&keywords=970A-DS3 £54.88
CPU: http://www.amazon.co.uk/AMD-FX8320-...F8&qid=1396555705&sr=1-2&keywords=AMD+FX-8350 - £104
GPU: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-7870-R...id=1396555891&sr=1-1&keywords=AMD+Radeon+7870 - £148
PSU:XFX 650W XXX Edition 80+ Bronze Semi-Modular Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - £69.99
RAM:Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 Mhz CL9 XMP Performance Desktop Memory Kit Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories - £62.09
Optical Drive: Samsung SH-224DB 24X Internal DVD Writer with SATA - OEM | Ebuyer.com £11.99
HDD:http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2WDEUBUM0KR71 - £35.48

Monitor 1:Samsung S22C300HS 21.5" LED LCD HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.com £109
Monitor 2:Samsung S22C300HS 21.5" LED LCD HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.com £109
Monitor 3:Samsung S22C300HS 21.5" LED LCD HDMI Monitor | Ebuyer.com £109

Joysitck & T: Saitek by Mad Catz X52 Flight Control System | Ebuyer.com £94.95
Rudder Peddles: Saitek by Mad Catz Pro Flight Rudder Pedals | Ebuyer.com £89

Total: 1,011


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks to be a keeper! All high quality and should work well. 

The only thing to check is that a 7870 supports three way display. I would check now but I am on mobile.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

That 7870 has a display port. It should support three monitors if you use the display port in conjunction with two other ports.

If you use just the dvi and hdmi however 3 displays might not work.


----------



## lowercase8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Could you suggest a good Video Card that should work perfectly?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The 7870..... as stated it should work provided you use the display port in conjunction with two other ports.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I would recommend staying away from Saitek sticks. I have had two different ones and on the X52 I love the quadrant, but after about 3-4 months of use the stick was very "sticky" (no pun) feeling. The same for the other one (I can't remember the model). Their problem is their plastic-to-plastic centering system, which creates plastic granules which really mess it up. My absolute favorite stick for it's price and outstanding quality is the Logitech Extreme 3D Pro, which is what I use combined with the X52 throttle.


----------

